

Yajl-ruby: A streaming alternative to the JSON gem (in C) - brianmario
http://github.com/brianmario/yajl-ruby

======
richcollins
We just created a binding (<http://bit.ly/4oqYJg>) for Io
(<http://bit.ly/UZNf1>), that we use in our crawler for <http://stylous.com/>.
So far we are very happy with it.

